# Caer de cajón



## SNL

Olá, hoje pergunto, como bom galego, sobre uma expressao do espanhol (europeu): "caer de cajón", que quer dizer "evidentemente".
P. ex.: "Que tengas un accidente a 200 km/h cae de cajón"
Há alguma expressos semelhante em português?

"Cae de cajón" que alguém me pode ajudar  

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Tem sim, mas não estou conseguindo pensar em nada no momento.  Me dá mais um tempinho, mas para ajudar, uma coisa que podemos dizer nessa situação é " tá (está) na cara".
_Ele estava a 200km numa pista toda emburacada, tava (estava) na cara que ia acontecer um acidente_.


----------



## Honeypum

SNL said:
			
		

> Olá, hoje pergunto, como bom galego, sobre uma expressao do espanhol (europeu): "caer de cajón", que quer dizer "evidentemente".
> P. ex.: "Que tengas un accidente a 200 km/h cae de cajón"
> Há alguma expressos semelhante em português?
> 
> "Cae de cajón" que alguém me pode ajudar
> 
> Muito obrigado.


 
No espanhol argentino tambem usa-se a expressao "caer de cajón"


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Também "es (era) de cajón".


----------



## Vanda

Uma outra forma, mas não tão expressiva, é :_era de se esperar_ (que isso acontecesse).


----------



## pickypuck

O meu dicionário de expresões idiomáticas espanhol-português remete "ser de cajón" para "ser tan claro como el agua" e dá as seguintes possibilidades:

Andar por cima da água.
Dar nas vistas / nos olhos.
Entrar / Meter-se pelos olhos (dentro).
Estar à vista.
Estar na cara.
Estar se mesmo a ver.
Não haver / ter que ver.
Saltar à vista / aos olhos.
Ser bem de ver / claro como água / claro como a luz (do dia / do sol) / de ver / um livro aberto.

Pessoalmente acho que uma boa tradução seria "dar nas vistas" mas não sou perito  

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

Das expressões que você citou a que mais usamos por aqui é mesmo a primeira que eu tinha me lembrado; está na cara! Mas, ainda acho que temos uma outra coisa mais colorida. Só não consegui me lembrar ainda.


----------



## moura

"Que tengas un accidente a 200 km/h cae de cajón"

Assim com esta sintaxe, não me lembro de nenhuma palavra ou expressão portuguesa que ficasse bem no final

Reformulando a frase:

A 200 km/h o acidente não falha.
ou
A 200 km/h é certo e sabido que acontece um acidente. 
ou 
Dos 200 km/h resulta acidente. Só pode! Estava na cara! Era de se esperar! Está bom de ver!


----------



## Honeypum

Outra expressao em espanhol é "Cae de maduro".

¿Algo parecido en portugues?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, temos cair de maduro, mas nesse caso não está relacionado ao caer de cajón. Usamos para quando algo passa do tempo, como se fosse mesmo um fruto que já está tão maduro que cai do pé.


----------



## Honeypum

Nossa expressao tambem vem dum fruto que já está tao maduro qe cai, mais o significado é "era previsivel", "saltava a vista".
Exemplo:

- Ele teve um acidente com o carro
- Caia-se de maduro que algum dia ia acontecer isso, sempre conduzia muito rápido


----------



## moura

quote: "Caia-se de maduro que algum dia ia acontecer isso, sempre conduzia muito rápido"

Neste caso poder-se-ia dizer:

Estava-se mesmo a ver que algum dia isso ia acontecer, sempre conduzia muito rápido


----------



## Tomby

moura said:
			
		

> "Que tengas un accidente a 200 km/h cae de cajón"
> Assim com esta sintaxe, não me lembro de nenhuma palavra ou expressão portuguesa que ficasse bem no final
> Reformulando a frase:
> A 200 km/h o acidente não falha.
> ou
> A 200 km/h é certo e sabido que acontece um acidente.
> ou
> Dos 200 km/h resulta acidente. Só pode! Estava na cara! Era de se esperar! Está bom de ver!


 
Moura: conheço esta expressão, mas não é muito usada em Espanha, talvez nalgumas regiões, mas nem em todas. Penso que deve ser bastante usada no Norte de Espanha (País Basco, A Rioja, Navarra, Cantábria, etc.); neste momento não me vem à memória alguma expressão portuguesa semelhante, nem também não espanhola, mas dizer "_Que tengas un accidente a 200 km/h cae de cajón_" (popular) poderia ser, entre mil expressões, "_Que tengas un accidente a 200 km/h es lo mas normal del mundo_". [Repito "_es lo mas normal del mundo_" não é nenhuma expressão popular].
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------

